# West Sussex/ Surrey/ Hampshire Border people....



## Toffee44 (11 May 2013)

Do you fancy a meet up?

Sure I can find a nice pub with good food and good beer garden.....


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 May 2013)

Am NW Surrey, but happy to take a bimble down to inspect other HHO'ers 

Have met a few & not all bite!


----------



## Sameru (12 May 2013)

I'd be up for it


----------



## Ella19 (12 May 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Pebbles (12 May 2013)

I'll come with Sameru? x


----------



## Meandtheboys (12 May 2013)

Me too.............only been here 2 weeks so it would be great to meet some new people


----------



## MillyMoomie (12 May 2013)

Yep!


----------



## JennBags (12 May 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Am NW Surrey, but happy to take a bimble down to inspect other HHO'ers 

Have met a few & not all bite! 

Click to expand...

Does that mean you think some do?   

Yeah, I'd be up for it...have met quite a few HHOers, and they've mostly been lovely.  Have neither received nor given any bites


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 May 2013)

JennBags said:



			Does that mean you think some do?   

Click to expand...

Lol, not yet.........  




			Yeah, I'd be up for it...have met quite a few HHOers, and they've mostly been lovely.  Have neither received nor given any bites 

Click to expand...

Great 

So, OP - date & location please


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 May 2013)

It would be lovely to meet other HHO's but I know I couldn't make a meeting until the beginning of July at the earliest because of lots of weekend commitments and then away for 2 and half weeks.  

I know a few HHO's in RL I can let them know about meet up if they haven't read this. 

P.S. I only occasionally bite when severly provoked


----------



## pines of rome (13 May 2013)

Sounds nice, where and when?


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 May 2013)

Sounds a good idea, for me it depends on how far away though, as time is in short supply!


----------



## Toffee44 (13 May 2013)

I know a good pub just outside petersfield. If that's a roughly right distance for everyone?


----------



## YummyHorses (13 May 2013)

Yep I will be up for that. Post when and where? And just outside Petersfield is fine.


----------



## Meandtheboys (13 May 2013)

Good for me too..........


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 May 2013)

Do-able for me 
Saturday pub meet then? 
Pick a day when forecast is too dire to ride please


----------



## JennBags (13 May 2013)

That leaves most Saturdays open then TFF 

Yes I can do Petersfield, or there's the Stedham Arms just outside Midhurst, fab Thai food


----------



## suzi (14 May 2013)

Sounds good to me.  Sameru and I can toss a coin to see who'll drive home!


----------



## Ella19 (14 May 2013)

I can do a Saturday and petersfield, any Surrey hillers who would like a lift shout I will have 3 spaces but you have to climb into the back for two!


----------



## Toffee44 (21 May 2013)

Sorry waiting shifts in new job soon as I have them will organise date!! 

Thinking 7 stars on the a272. http://sevenstarsstroud.co.uk/

Jennbaggs do u want a lift with me?


----------



## SuperNoodles (21 May 2013)

I'm another Surrey bod, can I come too?


----------



## Toffee44 (22 May 2013)

15th June @ 7.45ish ok?!?!?


----------



## Toffee44 (22 May 2013)

Pub also accepts dogs will prob bring one


----------



## SuperNoodles (23 May 2013)

15th June is good for me


----------



## moppett (23 May 2013)

Ohh count me in! I'll probably bring a dog too. See you all on the 15th!


----------



## Ella19 (23 May 2013)

Yes I should be there, may not stay long as a long drive back andstart tteaching at 7.30am on Sunday!


----------



## suzi (23 May 2013)

Not sure of plans yet but will come if I can.


----------



## Meandtheboys (23 May 2013)

15th and location is fab for me too...............anyone from Horndean / Clanfield and need a lift let me know OH will drop and collect.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 May 2013)

Bother, will have to dib out as will not have a co-pilot for the drive back in the dark (am nightblind)  
If ever doing a lunchtime one, give me a shout


----------



## Toffee44 (23 May 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Bother, will have to dib out as will not have a co-pilot for the drive back in the dark (am nightblind)  
If ever doing a lunchtime one, give me a shout 

Click to expand...

Where are u?


----------



## Sameru (24 May 2013)

Yeah toffee, sure one of us will be going your way


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 May 2013)

Toffee44 said:



			Where are u?
		
Click to expand...

On the triangle between Jct 10 M25 & Mct 3 of M3. 
Its not a prob, but if you do a lunchtime one I'll be there like a shot


----------



## JennBags (24 May 2013)

I'd prefer lunchtime too if possible; I didn't think it would be an evening thing   Any chance that we could make it for lunch instead?

Toffee, I can pick you up on my way through; doggies welcome in my car (especially Dylan, I have such a soft spot for OES's ).


----------



## Toffee44 (24 May 2013)

JennBags said:



			I'd prefer lunchtime too if possible; I didn't think it would be an evening thing   Any chance that we could make it for lunch instead?

Toffee, I can pick you up on my way through; doggies welcome in my car (especially Dylan, I have such a soft spot for OES's ).
		
Click to expand...

Would people prefer lunchtime then. Thought evening as horses done etc.

Don't mind could meet earlier?? 

Jennbags buster is my OES!!


----------



## JennBags (25 May 2013)

D'oh! Dylan would suit him though, I would have to swap their names round  

Looks like lunchtime isn't popular then?


----------



## Meandtheboys (25 May 2013)

either is ok for me..............


----------



## moppett (29 May 2013)

either is fine with me too!


----------



## suzi (29 May 2013)

Still not sure of plans but am easy lunchtime or evening if it's a day I can do...


----------



## Toffee44 (29 May 2013)

Shall we say 15th at 6pm then if people have further distances to do they won't be going back hideously late?


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 May 2013)

count me in..............looking forward to it!!


----------



## Mince Pie (31 May 2013)

Kent/Surrey/Sussex borders here, am in 

ETA: Just seen date so am out at will be in hospital - unless you all fancy detouring to the Princess Royal


----------



## Toffee44 (31 May 2013)

I'm on a bank shift there the night after!!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 June 2013)

I might still there!


----------



## rhylis (5 June 2013)

Can I come too? I don't post much but I'd love to meet everyone!


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 June 2013)

rhylis said:



			Can I come too? I don't post much but I'd love to meet everyone!
		
Click to expand...

I have just moved to the area so looking forward to meeting some hopefully new friends........I am sure you are more than welcome!!


----------



## Chichi (7 June 2013)

Bother, cannot make it! Have fun everyone.


----------



## Toffee44 (14 June 2013)

Are still game on for this  ??


----------



## rhylis (15 June 2013)

I was wondering that too! I am if it's still in the evening?


----------



## JennBags (15 June 2013)

Oops sorry I completely forgot to put it in my diary and have plans for tonight now


----------



## rhylis (15 June 2013)

Is anyone going? Maybe we could sort out another date for everyone?


----------

